# Any SUV's out there you can plow with?



## Lifin (Dec 26, 2002)

I was hoping someone out there might know. My husband uses an old Chevy Blazer to plow. The Blazer is on it's last leg. We will be shopping to replace my Explorer but I understand you can't mount a plow on it. I would love to get a new SUV that he can also use to plow. From what I can see you can only use a traditional truck unless the new Blazers allow plowing. 

What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

If he likes that type of truck you could just look at buying a newer used Blazer or Bronco, both are good plow trucks. Love their turning radius.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I saw a newer Blazer just last week with a plow on it - looked to
be a 6.5' blade. Wasn't sagging at all.

This is the "smaller" Blazer - not the full size Blazer that is equivalent to the larger Bronco's.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I've seen many S-10 Blazers with plows on them. My first plow truck was a 79 Blazer K-5. That one was almost as good a plow truck as my 93 full size Blazer "Sport". I mention the Sport because that is supposedly a beefed up version of a regular full sized Blazer of that era, but I'm not sure on the details. Its an incredible plow truck. I have friends that have sub for me that were stunned by what that truck can do. Of course I make sure to point out to them that the operator has a lot to do with it


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

I've seen people with Expaditions and Tahoes plowing


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

You can put a plow on a new S10 blazer or a similar size ford. You just have to find a shop that will retrofit a new plow on it. Western and Myers do not make a mount for this style, yet you can have new plow frame fabricated. A Snoway may bolt right on the newer style S10. 

EMail Garagekepper, he has done several installs on these style trucks.

CGB


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

ive seen a plow on a bunch or tahoes. you could jump up to an excursion to plow with. I dont think ive ever seen an expedition with a plow. i dont think they are rated for it.


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

Hummer H2 here at the local caddy dealer, S-10, Trailblazer, Ranger, that is all that i have seen..


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

This is what I use.... upgraded front springs, 7.3 auto.

8.5 foot plow

Howard


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Go with a Excursion.................

In my opinion, it's the only vehicle titled a "SUV" that can TRULY handle the rigors of commercial plowing.

ChicagoSnow


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

A K-2500 Suburban is virtually the same as a 3/4 ton pickup. Has same front frame to mount to. Just crank the torsion bars a bit like any other IFS GM product.

The Burbans actually beat many pickups in turning radius too!

A little tough to salt with though! Although a skid of 80's will fit dimensionally, who'd want to hog up the interior of a $40K+ truck?


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

My boss has a 1990 Chevy 1500 Suburban with a 7 1/2' Western on it. suburbans are great for plowing and they do an excellent job. These things could match almost any 3/4 ton just like Tommy said. Anyway, the only disadvantage to plowing with a Suburban is that it isvery long therefore making it very hard to see behind you when backing.  Otherwise, I would get one myself.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

chtucker,
Its kinda hard to see that part of the picture, but where is the cutting edge???? It looks like there isn't one??


----------



## Sndun (Nov 2, 2001)

Jeep Wrangler.
Plow in the winter, top and doors off in the summer. I do residentials and a few small lots so it's perfect for me.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I got a Fisher on my 95 S10 Blazer,id get a Snow way next time though,its a bit heavy. I know the Tahoe,GMc Yukon,Suburban all in 1500 and 2500 can all take plows.The Excursion is certainly strong enough too,just a brute to drive other than for plowing,in comparison to the plush refined GM's.Its definelety the best for HD use though,IMO.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

i plow with a k2500 suburban and love it


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

BRL the cutting edge is a little sunk in the soft ground and has frozen ice/dirt mix on it...


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

my S-10 , just for plowing my driveway..


----------

